# HELP! Transpro 15x15 won't stay closed



## Ladyb5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks to anyone that can help. I just recently purchased a Transpro 15x15 heat press and first couple of times I used it it worked ok. Then it started poping open on its own and now I have to literally stand over it and hold the handle down because it won't stay closed. I tried adjusting the pressure thinking that would help but it hasn't. I tried to contact Proworld but it is after hours. Can anyone help?

Thanks, Lady B


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there an emergency release button? Some presses have one, usually red, push button, above the heat platen. Press it in to lock it.


----------



## Ladyb5 (Jul 12, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> Is there an emergency release button? Some presses have one, usually red, push button, above the heat platen. Press it in to lock it.


No it doesn't. This is not an automatic release heat press.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Try private messaging this guy maybe: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-sold-pro-world/t182979.html


----------



## Ladyb5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks to Anthony of Proworld, problem solved. He told me to remove the bolt just behind the pressure knob and now no problem staying closed.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ladyb5 said:


> Thanks to Anthony of Proworld, problem solved. He told me to remove the bolt just behind the pressure knob and now no problem staying closed.


Thank you very much for following up your original question with a solution.

That's good forum etiquette there.


----------



## Ladyb5 (Jul 12, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> Thank you very much for following up your original question with a solution.
> 
> That's good forum etiquette there.


You are welcome. I'm new here but have learned a lot by reading some threads about questions I had. So wanted to post in case someone else should have this problem.


----------



## Melbeth5 (Feb 3, 2014)

Can you help my heat press will not close


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you for your update on fixing. I have the Transpro and it just started doing this same thing. I will try removing the bolt.


----------



## EiigyPocrOff (Oct 30, 2013)

Ladyb5 said:


> Thanks to Anthony of Proworld, problem solved. He told me to remove the bolt just behind the pressure knob and now no problem staying closed.



My ProWorld press is 2009 vintage. This fixed my problem now too. Old message, new fix! Glad these messages stay out here. Thanks!!!


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim, good job at doing a little research to fix your problem.


----------



## mpinto (Nov 5, 2020)

Ladyb5 said:


> No it doesn't. This is not an automatic release heat press.





Ladyb5 said:


> Thanks to Anthony of Proworld, problem solved. He told me to remove the bolt just behind the pressure knob and now no problem staying closed.


YOU ARE AMAZING for putting this back on here. THANK YOU!!! it just solved my issue!!!!


----------

